# classical music guitar CD



## Tom Rasely (Nov 7, 2010)

If you're thinking that the title of this post is worded rather oddly, let me explain. The CD is called "A Classical Mood" and is available at the following link.
http://www.amazon.com/A-Classical-Mood/dp/B003ME9WM8/ref=sr_shvl_album_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1289363879&sr=301-3
It's a collection of 13 cuts consisting of some of my all-time favorite classical pieces which I arranged for solo fingerstyle/classical guitar. A short list of titles includes:
- "Pavane" (Faure)
- "Jupiter" (Holst)
- "Ave Verum" (Mozart)
- O Mio Babbino Caro (Puccini)
Also, Brahms, Bach, Sibelius, etc.
Nothing on the album was originally written for guitar, so the goal was to make them all sound as if they *were* written for the guitar. Follow?

It is a live-in-the-studio recording that has a particularly warm feel to it. Very soothing. If you feel so inclined, I invite you to check it out. Amazon let's you preview everything on it.
Tom Rasely


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I checked it out, Tom. I couldn't listen to all of the samples, because the string noise was too distracting. I realize that the great Segovia recorded with string noise - he apparently considered it part of the ambiance. I much prefer the fretting technique that is exemplified by Yepes, but a viable alternative is to position the microphone(s) ~15-20 feet from the guitar; sort of simulating a music bar setting.

Just my preference, with no intention of raining on your parade.


----------

